# DRINGEND HILFE BQ 650w straight Power 11



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Ich bin am verzweifeln. 
Ich weiß nicht welchen CPU Stecker bzw Kabel ich benutzen soll. 
Ich hab 2 CPU Strom kabel
2x4Pin namens CPU1-p4 und CPU2-p8
 Das andere Kabel hat genau den selben und noch einen weiteren 1x8pin namens p8, sprich 2 Stecker dran. 

Welches muss ich benutzen? Bei mir passen alle rein. Aber diese Pins unterscheiden sich. Das CPU Kabel mit den 2 Steckern, da hab ich ja das P8 und die Pins stimmen überein mit meinem Mainboard, aber da ist noch dieser weitere 2x4 dabei.
Weshalb wird dann ein alleiniges  2x4 pin mitgeliefert, dann bei meinem Mainboard mehr Sinn macht. Checkt die Anhänge bitte, hab keine Nerven mehr


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Juni 2020)

Ist egal welches du nimmst passen beide.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ist egal welches du nimmst passen beide.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Aber, diese Pins also die quadratischen und die abgerundeten, sind nicht wie auf dem Mainboard oder ist das egal?


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Juni 2020)

7djdieje schrieb:


> Aber, diese Pins also die quadratischen und die abgerundeten, sind nicht wie auf dem Mainboard oder ist das egal?


Dann musst du die nehmen die für deinen 8pin passen.

Es gibt ja auch Mainboards mit 2x8pin für die CPU dann ist der zweite von deinem Netzteil dafür.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

Nimm den 8 Pin EPS Anschluss.


----------



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

Also den mit 2 Steckern?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

Du hast doch das Netzteil. richtig?
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W ATX 2.51 ab &euro;' '124,89 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Im Startpost hast du die beiden Kabel ja fotografiert. Das rechte Kabel ist der 8 Pin EPS Stecker. Das linke Kabel der 4+4 ATX Stecker.
Du nimmst den EPS Stecker und fertig.


----------



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

Ja das hab ich. Werde dann den genannten 8pin nehmen, dumm das dann der 2te steck im Gehäuse hängt


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

7djdieje schrieb:


> dumm das dann der 2te steck im Gehäuse hängt



Weil du ein Crap Netzteil gekauft hast. Du hättest vorher fragen sollen, denn empfohlen würde das Teil niemand.


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juni 2020)

Im Grunde haben alle 3 Kabel die gleiche Funktion

Das gesplittete 8Pin/4+4Pin Kabel nimmt man in der Regel für Boards, welche einen 8Pin EPS + ZUSÄTZLICH 4Pin oder 4+4Pin benötigen (und selbst das wäre OPTIONAL)

in deinem Fall, um natürlich das eine lose Kabel zu sparen, kannst du einfach den einzelnen 4+4Pin Strang nehmen, wie gesagt habe alle die gleiche Funktion

@Thresh jap das 650er Modell warn griff ins Klo, das 550er hätte gelangt mit weniger Verwirrung oder halt das 750er


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

Es wäre in der Tat sinnvoller, den 4+4 Single Kabel Stecker zu benutzen.
Blöd ist halt, dass BeQuiet das mit den Doppelstrang Strippen macht. Eine Sache, die ich seit Jahren kritisiere und ich seit Jahren ignoriert werden.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> @Thresh jap das 650er Modell warn griff ins Klo, das 550er hätte gelangt mit weniger Verwirrung oder halt das 750er



Das 750er hat den Kram mit den Strippen auch.
Erst das 850er Modell hat einzelne Kabel.


----------



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Im Grunde haben alle 3 Kabel die gleiche Funktion
> 
> Das gesplittete 8Pin/4+4Pin Kabel nimmt man in der Regel für Boards, welche einen 8Pin EPS + ZUSÄTZLICH 4Pin oder 4+4Pin benötigen (und selbst das wäre OPTIONAL)
> 
> ...



Warum sind dann die Pins unterschiedlich? Hab Angst gehabt die bauteile zu frittieren und deshalb den wieder rausgesteckt


----------



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du ein Crap Netzteil gekauft hast. Du hättest vorher fragen sollen, denn empfohlen würde das Teil niemand.



Ja, be quiet ist ja so toll, wollte es halt mal testen. Was wäre denn besser gewesen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

7djdieje schrieb:


> Warum sind dann die Pins unterschiedlich? Hab Angst gehabt die bauteile zu frittieren und deshalb den wieder rausgesteckt



Das liegt daran, dass die Dinger abwärts kompatibel sein müssen.



7djdieje schrieb:


> Ja, be quiet ist ja so toll, wollte es halt mal testen. Was wäre denn besser gewesen?



Das 850 Watt Modell hat den Quatsch mit den Doppelstrang Kabel nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

7djdieje schrieb:


> Ich bin am verzweifeln.


Musst Du nicht, wir sind doch da.

Das ganz ist historisch gewachsen. Viele einfache Mainboards benötigen nur ein 4-PIN Stromkabel, dann kamen Boards, die 8-PIN benötigen, ebenso wie 4 + 8 und auch 4+4 plus 8. Leider sind die Anschlüsse nicht ganz konsistent und man kann prinzipiell anders stecken als gewollt. Auch ein 6-PIN PCI passt in einer bestimmten Art und Weise in einen 8-PIN Stromanschluss für das Mainboard. Der wäre dort aber eindeutig falsch und anders belegt.

Wenn Du Dir die Spannungsversorgung anschaust, erkennst Du, dass alle Kabel einzig 12V zur Verfügung stellen. Sie passen alle nur in einer bestimmten Richtung in der Stecker, zumindest, wenn Du den 4+4 Stecker als Einheit betrachtest. Welchen Du nimmst, ob 4+4 oder den 8fachen, ist völlig egal. 

Ja, es ist verwirrend, aber Du kannst nix kaputt machen.


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juni 2020)

7djdieje schrieb:


> Ja, be quiet ist ja so toll, wollte es halt mal testen. Was wäre denn besser gewesen?



Sind die Netzteile ansich ja auch  aber halt nur bestimmte Modelle, in deinem Fall 450/550/750/850 welche dir was bringen, das 650er ist halbgar da dir trotz Modularität Kabel rumbaumeln



7djdieje schrieb:


> Warum sind dann die Pins unterschiedlich? Hab Angst gehabt die bauteile zu frittieren und deshalb den wieder rausgesteckt



Wie Thresh schon sagte, Kombatibilität, gibt Boards die benötigen nur EINEN 4Pin, das muss ja auch passen

Wichtig ist hierbei der ATX Standard welcher die Kabel definiert, solange du einen ATX12v/CPU12v oder EPS Stecker verwendest ist alles gut, aber wehe du ballerst nen PCIe 6+2 rein


----------



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

Sorry, ich stell mich etwas dumm an, habe aber auch keine Ahnung von elektrik.
Was ist ein EPS Stecker? 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich den 4+4 im Einzelstrang nehmen, auch wenn die Pins unterschiedlich sind und den 8/4+4 brauch ich nicht (logischerweise) , so korrekt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

7djdieje schrieb:


> Was ist ein EPS Stecker?


Das ist der Name für den 8-PIN Stecker des Netzteiles, der in das Mainboard soll

4+4 PIN ATX Stecker
8 PIN EPS Stecker
6 PIN PCIe Stecker
6+2 PIN PCIe Stecker

Muss man nicht wissen und ist nicht selbsterklärend.



7djdieje schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich den 4+4 im Einzelstrang nehmen


Genau den würde ich auch nehmen. Der lässt sich in der Regel besser montieren und auch leichter demontieren als der elektrisch gleichwertige 8-PIN Stecker


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

7djdieje schrieb:


> Sorry, ich stell mich etwas dumm an, habe aber auch keine Ahnung von elektrik.
> Was ist ein EPS Stecker?



Der EPS Stecker kommt vom Server Bereich. Als die CPUs immer mehr Strom benötigten und der einzelne 4 Pin nicht mehr reichte, hat man sich im Server Regal bedient und den EPS Stecker genommen. Der EPS Stecker ist nach dem EPS Standard zertifiziert. Der ATx Stecker nach dem ATX Standard zertifiziert.
Heute hast du ausschließlich 8 Pin Anschluss am Mainboard. einige Mainboards haben zusätzlich noch einen 4 oder 8 Pin Anschluss.



7djdieje schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich den 4+4 im Einzelstrang nehmen, auch wenn die Pins unterschiedlich sind und den 8/4+4 brauch ich nicht (logischerweise) , so korrekt?



Ja, du kannst den einzelnen Strang mit dem 4+4 Stecker nehmen.
Den 8 Pin Doppelstrang nimmst du, wenn du neben dem 8 Pin noch einen weiteren CPU Stromstecker am Mainboard hast.


----------



## 7djdieje (3. Juni 2020)

Alles klar, vielen lieben Dank Freunde


----------

